# queen anne legs



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

I need to build another table w/queen anne legs. The problem being routing the dove tails in the legs. I can do it but it is kind of time consuming. I saw Bob do a table a long time ago using a small jig he made. Anyone remember what it looked like? Or does anyone have a another way?


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

Great question, and I can't wait to hear the answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rdinkins

I do recall the Episode, if this is the one you are taking about ,see below (#1209) but I will need to view it on the DVD I have of it to refresh the jig in my head. 
I will do that if no one eles knows for sure and I will check back on your post on Sat. if that's OK...

Bj 


1209 - Base Table (Queen Anne)
http://www.routerworkshop.com/series_1200.html#456

The Queen Anne legs are dovetailed into patterned rails. 
The low base-table is completed with a molded top to hold the chiffonier chest of drawers or as an accent table for use anywhere in the home or apartment. 
For router tips and procedures on this base table, watch episode #1209 of the Router Workshop program.

Plans for Series 1200 projects are not available,but you maybe can buy the Episodes from Oak-Park via a phone call to them.

Just a NOTE ****rdinkins
I think I have seen the 600s run on the woodworking channel, not 100% sure.

The 600s Episodes 
The Woodworking Channel
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com

601-604 Four Part - Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S600.html

There are few things so satisfying to build or give than a beautiful "Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet". 
These four parts are each a separate project. When the four projects are combined, they are transformed into this unique cabinet.
601. Jewelry and Lingerie Chest, Part 1 ▼
▼ ▼ ▼ ▼ ▼
Rick shows you how to pattern cut the rails and Bob creates a special jig to dovetail the rails into the "Queen Anne" legs in spite of their shape.
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲
I did check the Channel and it's not running it now but I'm sure they will again.

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i seen that one and have it recorded It is a square box that hold's the leg so that it is level with the bed and is cut so that each dove tale is centered where you want it on both sides of the leg I know that doesn't help with the designe of it you probly already figured out what i just posted


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well rdinkins

I did check to see if I had that one on DVD and I DON"T all of the 1200 ones but not that one. SORRY 
BUT maybe del schisler can take a snapshot/capture the one he has and post it for you. 

Bj


----------



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for your in put Bj,del, I kind of remember it. going to try and make it. Sure is a lot easier than the way I do it I know that. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rdinkins

Kick on the woodworking channel 
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/
The part you want to see is going to show 

10/29/2006 your time zone PM The Router Workshop	Jewelry and Lingerie Chest, Part 1
10/30/2006 your time zone AM The Router Workshop	Jewelry and Lingerie Chest, Part 1
10/30/2006 your time zone PM The Router Workshop	Jewelry and Lingerie Chest, Part 2

The jig you want is in part 1 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw that one several times. It is a pretty slick litte jig and easy to make. 

Corey


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*queen ann leg fixture*

here is the best pic's from the tv Hope this helps Their is a screw in the end of the fixture that screws in to the leg to hold the flat side to the jig when you do both sided's The show on tv sure is better Oh well del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks del

For taking the time to do that.. 

Bj


----------



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

hey I appreciate you guys for your help...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

What was not made clear at the beginning a Sliding Dovetail is required and from what I see in the pics it is produced on the router table.
Has anyone used this method this before??
I do believe this could be done with the aid of the template guides with greater safety.
I have produced the same sliding dovetail in a three legged table with a circular column to take three legs. Also a square column which is much easier. I have also joined rails to the leg of a table at 45 degrees again with the aid of the template guides.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> What was not made clear at the beginning a Sliding Dovetail is required and from what I see in the pics it is produced on the router table.
> Has anyone used this method this before??
> I do believe this could be done with the aid of the template guides with greater safety.
> I have produced the same sliding dovetail in a three legged table with a circular column to take three legs. Also a square column which is much easier. I have also joined rails to the leg of a table at 45 degrees again with the aid of the template guides.
> Tom


I should have included some pics
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Thanks
Can you please post the jig (template) you use to make the PIN and cut the pin on a 45deg. with a rounded end plus how deep to you set the dovetail bit when you only use 3/4" wide stock and how deep to you cut the slot to hold it. (the norm would be 3/8"deep) looks like 1/4" in the snapshot/picture ,true ?,,also a bit light on the stock on the end of the cut,looks like it almost went to far,true ?.

Thanks
Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Thanks
> Can you please post the jig (template) you use to make the PIN and cut the pin on a 45deg. with a rounded end plus how deep to you set the dovetail bit when you only use 3/4" wide stock and how deep to you cut the slot to hold it. (the norm would be 3/8"deep) looks like 1/4" in the snapshot/picture ,true ?,,also a bit light on the stock on the end of the cut,looks like it almost went to far,true ?.
> ...


Hi Bob

When using 19mm material i made a 4mm cut 3/8ths would be halve way. The position requires to be changed so that the dovetail is more central.

Still working on the drawings
Tom


----------

